# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Türkiye-Irak İlişkileri: Krizden Geleceğe

## ceyda

2013213_bilgayirak.jpg
Türkiye-Irak ilişkilerini incelerken artık iki boyutlu düşünmek gerekmektedir. Türkiyenin Irak merkezi hükümeti ve Irak Kürt Bölgesel Yönetimi (IKBY) ile ilişkileri birbirinden ayrılmıştır. Türkiye 2008e kadar hem Irak merkezi hükümeti hem de IKBY ile ilişkilerini tek bir kanaldan yürütmüştür. Yani Türkiye, Irak merkezi hükümeti ile ilişkilerini geliştirirken, IKBY ile de Irak merkezi hükümeti üzerinden bir ilişki kurmuştur. Bu açıdan Türkiyenin bütüncül bir politika izlediğini söylemek yanlış olmayacaktır. Türkiye genel dış politika prensipleri doğrultusunda Irakın üniter bütünlüğü ve birliğinden yana olmuştur. Zaten Türkiye, Irakın toprak ve üniter bütünlüğüne zarar vereceğinden hareketle ABDnin 2003te Irakı işgali sırasında tezkereye de izin vermeyerek bu politikayı ortaya koymuştur. Bu politika bugün de net olarak devam etmektedir. Bu yaklaşım Türkiyenin ulusal çıkarları açısından ilkeli, rasyonel ve sürekliliği olan bir yaklaşımdır. Ancak bu bütüncül politika son dönem Türkiyenin Irak politikası açısından farklı yöntemlerle yürütülmektedir.

Öncelikle Türkiye, IKBY ile Irak Anayasası çerçevesinde bir ilişki kurmuştur. Türkiye, 2003ten sonraki Irak politikasında Irakın yeniden yapılanması ve istikrarına öncelikli konu olarak belirlemiştir. Bu nedenle Iraktaki siyasal sürece tam destek veren Türkiye, Iraktaki her kesimin siyasi sürece katılımından yana olmuş ve bu yönde girişimlerde bulunmuştur. Iraka komşu ülkeler inisiyatifi ve Irak Donörler Konferansı girişimi Türkiye tarafından başlatılmış olması unutulmamalıdır. Ayrıca Türkiye, Irakta anayasa yazım sürecini açık bir biçimde desteklemiş ve siyasi sürece katılmayarak aksamasına neden olan Sünni grupların siyasi sürece katılımını sağlamaya çalışmıştır. Irak merkezi hükümeti ile son derece yakın ilişkiler geliştiren Türkiye, ticari olarak da Irakın en büyük partneri olmuştur. Bu süreçte gelişen iyi ilişkilere rağmen Türkiye terör örgütü PKKyla mücadelede Iraktan gereken desteği alamamıştır. Türkiye ve Irak arasında kurulan mekanizmalara rağmen terör örgütü PKKnın Iraktan Türkiyeye yönelik saldırıları engellenememiştir. Türkiye bu konuda doğrudan kendi müdahil olurken Irakın kuzeyine yaptığı askeri operasyonlar Irak tarafında tepkiye yol açmıştır.

Türkiye ile Irak arasında terör örgütü PKKyla mücadele için kurulan mekanizmaların işletilememesi, Türk firmaların çoğunun IKBYde yatırım yapması, IKBY yöneticilerinin Türkiyeye yönelik yaklaşımlarının yumuşaması gibi gelişmeler gergin devam eden Türkiye ve IKBY ilişkilerinin de normalleşmesine imkan vermiştir. Türkiye, Irak merkezi hükümeti ile geliştirdiği ilişkilerin yanı sıra IKBY ile de siyasi ve diplomatik yakınlaşma sağlamıştır. Bu noktada Irak iç politikasından kaynaklı problemler, Türkiyenin Irak politikasında sorunlar yaratmıştır. IKBY ve Irak merkezi hükümeti arasındaki derinleşen iktidar ve egemenlik mücadelesi, Türkiyenin Irak politikasını da olumsuz yönde etkilemiştir.

Irakta 2010daki seçim sürecinde yaşananlar da Türkiye-Irak ilişkileri açısından bir dönüm noktası olarak ifade edilebilir. Türkiyenin Irakta iktidar olan Nuri El-Malikiye rakip olarak ortaya çıkan Irakiye listesi ile daha yakın ilişkiler geliştirmesi ve seçimlerde Irakiyenin birinci parti olarak çıkması, Nuri El-Maliki iktidarının Türkiyeye karşı tepkisel yaklaşmasına neden olmuştur. Bu dönemin ardından Türkiye ve Irak ilişkileri giderek gerginleşmiştir. Nuri El-Malikinin yeniden başbakan olmasına rağmen Iraktaki siyasal birlikteliği ve bütünlüğü sağlayamamış olması, Malikiyi korumacı bir yaklaşıma yönlendirmiştir. Bu açıdan Türkiyenin Irak politikasının yanlış yorumlandığı düşünülmektedir.

Türkiyenin Irak politikasının temel ilkeleri halen değişmemiştir. Bu açık bir biçimde Türk karar alıcıları tarafından her platformda dile getirilmektedir. Yani Irak merkezi hükümeti ve Türkiyenin Irak yaklaşımı arasında bir paralellik vardır. Türkiye Irakın toprak ve üniter bütünlüğü politikasını halen devam ettirmektedir. Bu durum Türkiyenin ulusal çıkarları gereği ve bölgesel denklem açısından da oldukça önemlidir. Türkiye, Irakın Ortadoğu coğrafyasının kilit ülkesi olduğunun farkındadır. Ayrıca Türkiye ve Irak halkı arasında bir sorun olmamakla birlikte ciddi bir yakınlık vardır. Bu yüzden devlet politikalarının kişiselleştirilmemesinin her iki ülkenin de çıkarına olacağı düşünülmektedir. Türkiyenin Irakı karşısına alması Türkiyeye bir fayda sağlamayacağı gibi Irakın da yeniden yapılanma ve istikrar sürecinde Türkiyeye ihtiyacı vardır. Bu yüzden her iki tarafında akliselim davranacağı ve bu gergin sürecin geçici olduğu düşünülmektedir. Unutulmamalıdır ki Türkiye ve Irak kaderi 1918de birlikte çizilmiştir, geleceği de birlikte olacaktır.

----------

